# Best Monk/Psion build?



## Skade (Mar 26, 2003)

I come to you with a simple question.  Were you build a level 4 psion/monk how would you do it, keeping combat as a focus?   Oh, the DM has approved multiclassing without penalty so long as it is with psion, keeping the whole perfection of body and mind theme.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 26, 2003)

Well, to start off with, I would make the levels Psion 1/Monk 3. That way, you're gaining quite a few special Monk abilities, including things like the free Deflect Arrows feat, and the Still Mind ability, plus the increase to your speed. Further levels of Psion just wouldn't be as helpful as Monk levels.

The first feat you take should be Inertial Armor, with that initial Psion level. This gives you a +4 armor bonus to AC as long as you have any power points in reserve (and its a force effect, which is good too) without actually being armor that'd hurt your Monk abilities. You can also still use 4 talents (0-level powers) for free before you have to start using those power points. You should probably also craft a psicrystal as soon as possible, since their Sighted and Empathic link abilities can be some warning against danger, even in areas of magical silence or darkness.

The other three Monk levels provide the usual benefits, so I need not go into them here.

Since you're a 4th level character, you'll get a second feat. I strongly recommend Psionic Smash from this page of WotC's site since it can lend extra power to your unarmed Monk attacks. Be sure to check out the extra talents on this page also, since talents are the psionic powers you'll be using the most, and you'll want variety.

Since both classes give a fairly generous amount of skill points per level, you'll probably want to put them towards skills like Concentration (for using psionic powers in combat), Tumble (for moving through threatened areas while not provoking AoO's), and Stabilize Self (since it could save you if go into negative hit points).


----------



## SteelDraco (Mar 26, 2003)

I probably wouldn't go with monk/psion if you want a combat-intensive character. You're not going to have the attack bonus or hit points to hold up in a fight very effectively. I've found that Monk1/Psychic Warrior X works pretty well. You can get an obscene AC fairly easily, but you won't be hitting terribly often until you get fairly well advanced. Once you've got Claws of the Bear, Combat Prescience, and Deep Impact, things get a lot easier, but it's a rough time until then.

At fourth level, a decent monk/psychic warrior might look like this.

Human Monk1/Psychic Warrior 3
Stat Priority: Dex (as high as possible), Str (13+ at least, for Power Attack), Wis, Con, Int/Cha
BAB +2, Base Saves Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +3, hp 3d8+8+(4xCon modifier)
Feats
Human - Pretty open to your choice. I'd probably take Dodge, as a high AC is very nice. Inner Strength might be good, too - once you get Unaviodable Strike, you'll burn through power points very quickly. YMMV.
Character 1 - Inertial Armor
Psychic Warrior 1 - Psionic Fist
Monk 1 - If you can, switch Stunning Fist out for Power Attack. This is a rule from OA, and it greatly improves the flexibility of monks. There's a short list of feats in OA that you can do this with, all of them associated with martial arts styles.
C3 - Weapon Finesse (Unarmed)
PsW 2 - If you couldn't switch out Stunning Fist, take Power Attack. If you could, you've got lots of choices. I'd probably get Speed of Thought, or Inner Strength again, if you're finding yourself too low on power points and you took it at 1st.

You'll want to take Unavoidable Strike at 6th level, probably with your Psychic Warrior bonus feat. Using it will spend most of your power points, but it's a very nice shot at whoever you're attacking.

Powers (3/1)
0th level - Burst, Talons, (something)
1st level - Vigor (according to the PsiHB errata, this is supposed to be 3 temp hp/manifester level, not just 3, to a max of 18. That makes it REALLY useful - by the time you get it, it's 9 hit points for one power point.)

You'll want to pick up Biofeedback, Combat Precognition, and Claws of the Bear next, in roughly that order. Biofeedback and Combat Precog can be switched, depending on your faith in your healers. 

That help any?


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 26, 2003)

SteelDraco said:
			
		

> *I've found that Monk1/Psychic Warrior X works pretty well. *




Probably the best version of those two classes together is the Scarlet Fist, a Monk/PsyWar combo from "The Splintered Mind" in _Dragon_ # 281, and reprinted here.


----------



## SteelDraco (Mar 26, 2003)

Ehhh. I'm not convinced that a 10/10 combination is the most efficient way to go with a monk/psychic warrior. Most of the things that the monk can do by that level are replicated (usually better) with psionic feats or powers. There are a few bonus powers on the monk list you wouldn't have access to - Improved Evasion, the monk AC, ki strike, speed increases, and Wholeness of Body being the most important. Of these, the only ones that aren't easily replicated with PsyWar powers are Improved Evasion and Wholeness of Body. By 6th level you'll have Claws of the Bear, which beats any unarmed attacks that the Scarlet Fist ever gets from monk levels. I'll admit that the saving throws and better skill list are pretty tempting, but I'd still only put maybe two levels into monk in a twenty-level progression. Better to invest in a nice Cloak of Resistance and some skill items than take too many monk levels, IMO.

I'll admit that I'm somewhat biased - all the games I'm in include some degree of house rules, which means that I'd have a good chance of having a prestige class in mind for such a character. The cenobite from the psionics issue of Dragon magazine would be nice, or some of the monk PrCs from OA or Rokugan.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Mar 26, 2003)

Personally, I like Monk 2/Psychic Warrior 6/Diamond Warrior X, except for the stupid "magic item as a class ability" gimmick. I'd be tempted to replace it with bonus feats (from a list) since it already gets 7/10 levels of +1 manifester level and all kinds of other crunchy deliciousness.

There's also a sweet synergy with Shadowdancer, almost any Ninja class, and Metamind (to fuel those psionic feats).


----------



## Zhure (Mar 26, 2003)

SteelDraco said:
			
		

> *Character 1 - Inertial Armor
> Psychic Warrior 1 - Psionic Fist
> Monk 1 - If you can, switch Stunning Fist out for Power Attack. This is a rule from OA, and it greatly improves the flexibility of monks. There's a short list of feats in OA that you can do this with, all of them associated with martial arts styles.
> C3 - Weapon Finesse (Unarmed)
> ...




Even using the OA rules, you can't get Power Attack because it has a BAB prerequisite of 1+.

Greg


----------



## SteelDraco (Mar 26, 2003)

> Even using the OA rules, you can't get Power Attack because it has a BAB prerequisite of 1+.



Nope. You may not be able to use it until you have a BAB of +1 or more, but you can take it. From the SRD : 


> Power Attack [General]
> Prerequisite: Str 13+.


----------

